# Seachem Excel and Flourish



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

I am thinking about getting these 2 additives for my 30 gal planted tank. Is this a good choice or are there better alternatives? Thanks in advance


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

neven said:


> *Liquid Substitutions for co2*
> 
> CO2 is the best carbon source for your plants, but there are liquid substitutes one can use with nearly the same results growth wise. Just like fertilizers, these substitutions are chemicals and should be handled like you would handle bleach. Here are the recommended daily dosages, and it is best to do them at the start of the photo period as you would with EI dosing.
> 
> ...


Taken from http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/

*Additional references and resources relating to this topic:*
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...ondering-why-people-use-glutaraldehyde-11349/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...ather-than-co2-injection-planted-tanks-10778/


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i decided to add this to the first paragraph

"These dosages are are based on excel's directions but many do exceed them. Generally speaking doubling the dosage is still in the safe zone, but when you go above four times the dosage i've heard mixed results. I personally found 4x per day to work great for my set ups."

reason being i keep recommending it in private messages to people, others i know who use metricide stick around that or even higher.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

+1 on the safe zone. start of slow and find the balance. 
i go 2x right now.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

flourish is great for any pH parameter. If you have a tank in the low 6 pH, then go with plantex CSM or alternative dried mixed for micro nutrients.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

also what many use as an alternative to excel:









its a much cheaper alternative to excel, chemically its pretty much the same, except 1.7 times stronger than excel. Both have the same risks, so treat them like you would bleach. If you are not comfortable with using it, then by all means stick to excel.


----------

